# New here...



## jules30 (May 26, 2004)

Hello, everyone! My name is Julie and I'm the proud mom of two cats and one dog. My kitties are Simba (10 years old) and Lizzie (11 months old), both female. I will post some pictures of them soon! Simba is a mix of gray/white/black and Lizzie is a calico. Hope to talk to you all soon.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome!

I'd love to see some pictures, I love calico cats.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Julie! Welcome to the forum! Share your pics we'd love to see your furbabys!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi again Julie, just saw your babys in the gallery! They are beautiful!! Thanks for sharing! Susie


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and cute kitties too


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Julie and welcome to the forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## jules30 (May 26, 2004)

Thank you for the warm welcome! It is great to find a forum for cat lovers


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What lovely kitties you have, the last shot of the two of them is really sweet.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hi Jules,

Welcome! Love your photos.  Lots of friendly people and good advice out here. Happy reading!

Cheers,
Beth


----------

